
YouTube fought trolls by changing its algorithm - lrsjng
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/8/18255265/brie-larson-youtube-captain-marvel-mcu-algorithm-review-bomb-trolls
======
lacion
I'm all up for that, the amount of people sharing hate and misogynistic views
is heartbreaking.

lately, it seems anything you look up in youtube has some kind of conspiracy
or just plain negation of rights against certain groups like if they don't
deserve anything.

